# Denmark Super Ligaen 31 May



## A_Skywalker (May 26, 2009)

31 May 14:00 Brondby v Midtjylland 1.50 4.33 5.00   
31 May 14:00 FC Nordsjaelland v AaB 2.00 3.60 3.00   
31 May 14:00 Odense BK v AC Horsens 1.35 5.50 7.00   
31 May 14:00 Sonderjyske v Esbjerg 1.95 3.10 3.80


----------



## pjotter (Jul 16, 2009)

The reply above is quite spamish...

BTW, I like the odds on Esbjerg against one of last years' worst teams SonderjyskE!


----------



## Betting Forum (Jul 16, 2009)

pjotter said:
			
		

> The reply above is quite spamish...
> 
> BTW, I like the odds on Esbjerg against one of last years' worst teams SonderjyskE!



Yes, I took care of that and deleted it.


----------

